# Is this indica or sativa?



## dhernandez9997 (Aug 23, 2014)

the guy said this is sativa, but I think it looks more like indica. what do you guys think?


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 23, 2014)

that looks like some fuckin ruderalis to me.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 28, 2014)

Morbid Angel said:


> that looks like some fuckin ruderalis to me.


you're a moron...



dhernandez9997 said:


> the guy said this is sativa, but I think it looks more like indica. what do you guys think?View attachment 3236477


can't really tell by looking at buds, with some exceptions... indica if grown proper is tempicly tight dense buds where as sativa typically is wispier not as dense. I hope you got a discount for the shitty trim job, I trim better than that for my personal smoke, l'd be embarrassed to give that to a patient. I'd guess that to be a indica dominant, buds look pretty dense... but the true test would be in the high.... how's the high?


----------



## IMSOPHUCKINGHIGHNOIMSAYIN (Aug 28, 2014)

1. I think you stoned.

2. Ur hella hi

C. Vaping green crack and silver haze.


----------



## mrgreengrower (Aug 28, 2014)

smoke it see how you feel! Or send it this why ill do the testing for you


----------



## IMSOPHUCKINGHIGHNOIMSAYIN (Aug 28, 2014)

mrgreengrower said:


> smoke it see how you feel! Or send it this why ill do the testing for you


Nice, original joke. Thanks for the laugh. /sarcasm/


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 28, 2014)

"Is this indica or sativa?" 

Yes. Unless it's both. Then it wouldn't be _either_ indica _or_ sativa, it would be indica _and_ sativa. 

Grojak's answer is good. 

Seems like most of what's available these days is a blend of both, and indica dominant stuff seems more prevalent.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Aug 28, 2014)

leaf looks a little thick, so leaning towards indica. hows the buzz? heavy or light?

looks like labrador to me


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 30, 2014)

Grojak said:


> I hope you got a discount for the shitty trim job, I trim better than that for my personal smoke


i was joking you daft hipster twat. Since when did the dealers ever work for you eh? If you said that ^ to me, Id bitch slap you right in your fuckin ear and take the money and the pot. Take your lil' slippery wiener bills somewheres else fakin smug vagina.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 30, 2014)

dhernandez9997 said:


> the guy said this is sativa, but I think it looks more like indica. what do you guys think?


also this smells like a bored cops post, or one who's trying really really hard to do his job, so yea, that looks like some shitty ruderalis bud. So unless you can throw some fucking magic water on that shit and turn it back into a plant, you'll never fucking know will you.


----------



## Grojak (Aug 30, 2014)

Morbid Angel said:


> i was joking you daft hipster twat. Since when did the dealers ever work for you eh? If you said that ^ to me, Id bitch slap you right in your fuckin ear and take the money and the pot. Take your lil' slippery wiener bills somewheres else fakin smug vagina.


hipster twat? fucking wanker, I'm sure you're some low level middle mook, probably know a grower but can't afford to start your own so you sell people light bags so you can smoke for free. It;s a good thing you don't grow I've seen your type passing around mold and mite infested buds at A grade prices and getting pissed when someone who knows better calls you out. 

Glad I don't have to fuck with lowlife "dealers" like your self, I help patients, people who really need this herb and people who like to just get high, but always top grade, trimmed and affordable buds.

Now go get your fucking shinebox!!


----------



## Blueriverkush (Sep 3, 2014)

Morbid Angel said:


> that looks like some fuckin ruderalis to me.


Lol looks like ok outdoor nothing special that's for sure


----------

